# ODNR Accepting RFPs for Great Lakes Areas of Concern Land Preservation Projects



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Grant applications are being accepted for land acquisition projects by communities in the watersheds of Ohio's four Great Lakes Areas of Concern (AOC).More...

More...


----------

